# Help



## cowboy682 (21 Nov 2015)

l need your help in getting the underline in this lease


----------



## Brentingby (21 Nov 2015)

What do you mean? Could you be more specific?


----------



## Cordy (21 Nov 2015)

Good info here; Scroll saw Village


----------



## cowboy682 (22 Nov 2015)

Brentingby":1fu6pkrq said:


> What do you mean? Could you be more specific?




l mean the underline, under the word l would like to take it off and use it on another project


----------



## JSW (22 Nov 2015)

Do you mean as a graphic/image that you can use as a template on something else?


----------



## Brentingby (22 Nov 2015)

There are font options that you can use when laying out text. This is the first option I came up with. Here's another link. And a third option. Also http://www.letterheadfonts.com/fonts/ballparkscript.php 

Google can help you find more.


----------



## cowboy682 (22 Nov 2015)

Brentingby":169my63r said:


> There are font options that you can use when laying out text. This is the first option I came up with. Here's another link. And a third option. Also http://www.letterheadfonts.com/fonts/ballparkscript.php
> 
> Google can help you find more.



Thanks


----------



## cowboy682 (22 Nov 2015)

JSW":2n9m2xr4 said:


> Do you mean as a graphic/image that you can use as a template on something else?




yes


----------



## Brentingby (22 Nov 2015)

FYI, I installed the Brannbol font from the thrid option I gave. The swash at the end is added by typing a number from 0 to 9. Maybe the others are similar.


----------

